# Seasons at Laugharne Park (Wales)



## Bwolf (Nov 2, 2012)

We know it is a long shot, but does anyone have any recent experience with Seasons at Laugharne Park?  Reviews here are old.  TripAdvisor Reviews are mixed, at best.  We don't want to make an exchange, pay the airfare, and find ourselves with a less than acceptable room.

Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 2, 2012)

The only Seasons resort we have traded into was Seasons at Knocktopher Abbey in Ireland, and our unit there was quite nice.

You might get more response to post this question on a board oriented to European timesharers - www.timesharetalk.co.uk


----------



## Bwolf (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks, Carolinian, I'll give them a try.


----------

